# breeding net



## virtualquan (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I want to get a breeding net but I don't know where about to get it in the lower mainland area. Does anyone know where to buy it from.

Thanks


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

virtualquan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to get a breeding net but I don't know where about to get it in the lower mainland area. Does anyone know where to buy it from.
> 
> Thanks


We have a heap of a new one arriving in store Tuesday.


----------

